# Screen was exposed to light before burning



## newbieeee (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello…another newbie here. 
I use my garage as my dark room and just couple days ago I put the emulsion on the screen. 
I let it dry for 24 hours and it’s completely dry. I was planning to burn the screen today, but found out my one of my household members turned on the light and opened the garage accidentally. 

Does this mean I have to do the clean the screen and do the whole emulsion process again? 

Any help would be appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

That depends how long, daylight is not good at all, too many parameters to tell for sure.

I will say try and see


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

i agree, it's worth trying to expose it. normally, it would be scrap and you'd have to remove and recoat. if you're doing some basic spot colour prints, it's worth a try with that pre exposed screen.


----------



## outbreak (Jan 9, 2010)

You got nothing to lose!


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I do this from time to time. You have a choice to make. An easy choice really.

1: Just go ahead and reclaim it without trying - bad choice.

2: Or....since you'd have to reclaim it anyway - take the few minutes and expose it and see what happens. If it's no good - what have you lost? A few minutes. Vs the time it takes to reclaim, recoat, redry, etc. If it works - then what have you gained? Time and a bit more experience. 

I've never really had much issue exposing something that's been accidentally exposed to light. I HAVE had issues exposing stuff that I coated months ago that has sat in 100+ degree heat though. Go for it!


----------



## newbieeee (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for all your help! I will try it tonight. I think the garage was opened for less than 5 minutes but regular light was on for some time even though my garage is pretty dark. 

I will try it and see!


----------

